# good company to contact



## welshmanant (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Guys
Hope you are all well, after a long time thinking about moving I am getting closer to making the jump, 
yes I know spain is in trouble, but I have found a villa that has 4 bedrooms and pool and a self contained flat with 2 bedrooms to rent out, I am lucky enough to be able to but this out right and put money in a bank, because I can not afford to live in the uk any longer.
But before I go ahead does anyone know of a company that sells going concerns
ie villa with apartment.
Please feel free to ask any guestions
Thanks
Antony


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

welshmanant said:


> Hi Guys
> Hope you are all well, after a long time thinking about moving I am getting closer to making the jump,
> yes I know spain is in trouble, but I have found a villa that has 4 bedrooms and pool and a self contained flat with 2 bedrooms to rent out, I am lucky enough to be able to but this out right and put money in a bank, because I can not afford to live in the uk any longer.
> But before I go ahead does anyone know of a company that sells going concerns
> ...


I'm not clear on what it is you hope to do in Spain. Do you want to rent out the flat in the villa? Do you want to live off the rent from the flat? Are you hoping to find work or don't you need to? Do you want to sell the villa? 

You did say feel free to ask any questions


----------



## welshmanant (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not clear on what it is you hope to do in Spain. Do you want to rent out the flat in the villa? Do you want to live off the rent from the flat? Are you hoping to find work or don't you need to? Do you want to sell the villa?
> 
> You did say feel free to ask any questions


Hi sorry
I want to rent out the flat,live in the villa and if I can find employment great doing anything, What I was after is a company that sell on going business if any if anyone knowa of any good ones 
Thanks
hope that helps


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where in Spain?
What sort of business? Bars for sale tend to have dedicated websites (so I belive)
Have you tried Daltons Weekly?

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

welshmanant said:


> Hi Guys
> Hope you are all well, after a long time thinking about moving I am getting closer to making the jump,
> yes I know spain is in trouble, but I have found a villa that has 4 bedrooms and pool and a self contained flat with 2 bedrooms to rent out, I am lucky enough to be able to but this out right and put money in a bank, because I can not afford to live in the uk any longer.
> But before I go ahead does anyone know of a company that sells going concerns
> ...


Your comment I've highlighted in red bothers me. Are you retired?? Cos otherwise, I'd say that its probably no cheaper, when you take into account, health insurance, lack of any benefits, lower wages.....

Jo xxx


----------



## welshmanant (Jun 8, 2010)

No not retired 47 , sort of business holiday rents, villa with a self contained flat that sort of business, god do I sound that old jo ????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

welshmanant said:


> Hi sorry
> I want to rent out the flat,live in the villa and if I can find employment great doing anything, What I was after is a company that sell on going business if any if anyone knowa of any good ones
> Thanks
> hope that helps


Right, I didn't know if you wanted to sell the villa as an ongoing business. 

So, to buy a villa is already a pretty big outlay and risk. Have you been living in the area and are you completely sure that this is THE place for you? Most people rent for a good while as the rents are pretty good ATM and buy later on if at all. 
On top of that you want to buy a business, in Spain, with the economy as it is...

The only advice I can give you is "Se traspasa" in a shop window means that the business is for sale. Here is a site called se traspasa which lists businesses for sale.
Setraspasa.net : traspaso de negocios
Please investigate thoroughly before commiting yourself


----------



## welshmanant (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks will try them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

welshmanant said:


> No not retired 47 , sort of business holiday rents, villa with a self contained flat that sort of business, god do I sound that old jo ????



No - you just cant tell on the net can you LOL!! But trust me, living in Spain isnt going to be cheaper than the UK and the rules and regulations make it quite difficult. For example, if you become a resident, you will need to prove income and healthcare provision. to run a business or be self employed you'd need to become an autonomo and that will cost you a minimum of 250€ a month, you would have to pay tax on your income - I think its around about the same as in the UK and then there are insurances on properties etc. Obviously you'd need to look into it. But my original point, dont do it simply because you think it'll be cheaper to live in Spain - it probably wont be

Jo xxx


----------



## welshmanant (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

welshmanant said:


> Hi sorry
> I want to rent out the flat,live in the villa and if I can find employment great doing anything, What I was after is a company that sell on going business if any if anyone knowa of any good ones
> Thanks
> hope that helps


First off.....where's the Dragon?









Secondly....try *Businesses For Sale in Spain*


----------



## welshmanant (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks and Dragon in my heart


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

welshmanant said:


> Thanks and Dragon in my heart


Where you from.....don't say Carediff because I'm genetically programmed to give you abuse!


----------

